# Let the fun begin, Hey Shayden....lol



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Even done some artsy fartsy framing:













































The escape artist


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Dont know about Shayden but I cant take much more.All these gorgeous Raggie Babies......There should be a law against it ,it is mental cruelty :cryin: :cryin:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


They are GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shayden (Mar 29, 2011)

cries! you mean horrible person you!... u even framed them just for me??? awwwwwwwww look at the kittenssssssssssssssss 



i soo cant wait for mine to be born! ... less than 2 weeks to go


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Kitten wars 
before we know it the forum will be overloaded with cuteness 
I love your little Houdini


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

hang on! aint that my frame program!! :lol: 

stunning pics!


----------



## tjk (Sep 1, 2010)

i love the yawn lol


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

oh my gosh i am IN LOVE!
these are sooo stunning!


----------

